# Uomini e donne come categorie



## danny (26 Ottobre 2017)

Parlando con un'amica della questione Weinstein ho commentato che non è del tutto improbabile che persone dotate di un simile potere economico possano essere circondate da donne di dubbia moralità disponibili a tutto. Che Hollywood abbia fama di puttanificio da decenni è risaputo.
La risposta piccata è che ho una brutta opnione delle donne.
Io sinceramente ho una pessima opinione di chi usa il potere economico per questi scopi, ma non posso non pensare che vi possa essere chi lo sostiene. Il tutto non lo estendo però ai rispettivi generi: lo penso ugualmente male di Weinstein come  di chi ha ottenuto vantaggi in termini di carriera non per qualità professionali superiori ad altre (essendoovviamente consenziente).
Mi fa specie questa estensione di genere molto frequente, sia per uomini che per donne, per comportamenti che sono responsabilita' del singolo.
Io come uomo non sono un porco.
E non penso che le donne siano tutte troie, come si dice in gergo tra maschi.
Ma è così difficile ammettere che ci siano individui di sesso maschile che sono dei porci e altri di sesso femminile che non sono di specchiata virtù senza fare estensioni a tutto il genere?
Ecco, è questa cosa che mi lascia perplesso.
E alla fine è come un alleviare le responsabilità dell'individuo estendendolo a una genericità. Tutti porci, tutte troie, quindi nessun porco, nessuna troia ma egualmente tutti quanti vittime o carnefici di genere.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Lui approfittava della sua posizione loro hanno approfittato dei suoi favori in cambio di sesso. Mercato libero.


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Parlando con un'amica della questione Weinstein ho commentato che non è del tutto improbabile che persone dotate di un simile potere economico possano essere circondate da donne di dubbia moralità disponibili a tutto. Che Hollywood abbia fama di puttanificio da decenni è risaputo.
> La risposta piccata è che ho una brutta opnione delle donne.
> Io sinceramente ho una pessima opinione di chi usa il potere economico per questi scopi, ma non posso non pensare che vi possa essere chi lo sostiene. Il tutto non lo estendo però ai rispettivi generi: lo penso ugualmente male di Weinstein come  di chi ha ottenuto vantaggi in termini di carriera non per qualità professionali superiori ad altre (essendoovviamente consenziente).
> Mi fa specie questa estensione di genere molto frequente, sia per uomini che per donne, per comportamenti che sono responsabilita' del singolo.
> ...


è più una questione ambientale.    produttori/registi dalle mani lunghe ed attrici/aspiranti tali molto disponibili sono stereotipi vecchi quanto il cinema, ma se sono diventati tali, un motivo dev'esserci.

quello che è emerso dal caso Weinstein fa schifo non solo per quello che faceva lui, per quello che faceva il fratello, per quello che pare però facessero alla fine tutti o quasi quelli che potevano permettersi di farlo, ma che tutti sapevano e tacevano perchè andava bene così a tutti.

Perchè un Tarantino sennò Pulp Fiction e Kill Bill mica li girava.   l'attrice tal dei tali rimaneva a pulire le scale e così via.

mi ha fatto morire dal ridere poi non ricordo che attrice ha "denunciato" una violenza di 36 anni prima.
mica perchè non credo che non sia successo davvero.   ma perchè per 36 anni la cosa le è andata bene lo stesso.

alla fine, il concetto è semplice:

a tutti andava bene Weinstein ed andarci a letto era una "tassa" tutto sommato accettabile per diventare delle dive.
quindi ci si stava o almeno si abbozzava.

adesso che Weinstein ha perso il paravento politico (ricordiamoci che è stato uno di quelli, insieme a Soros, a pagare il conto degli avvocati che difesero Bill Clinton nel noto caso Lewinski) è diventato conveniente passare da martiri dai candidi manti, perchè così si torna al centro della scena.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> adesso che Weinstein ha perso il paravento politico (ricordiamoci che è stato uno di quelli, insieme a Soros, a pagare il conto degli avvocati che difesero Bill Clinton nel noto caso Lewinski) è *diventato conveniente* passare da martiri dai candidi manti, perchè così si torna al centro della scena.


Questa cosa mi colpisce.
Perché è diventato conveniente ora?
Se vinceva la Clinton sono quasi certo che non ci sarebbe stata alcuna denuncia, perché la mia sensazione è che si voglia togliere di mezzo un finanziatore dei Clinton & C.
Ne dovrebbe conseguire seguendo questa logica che qualcuno abbia fatto pressione sugli agenti dei suddetti attori e attrici che sono stati convinti a vuotare il sacco ora.
Da un ricatto all'altro, forse, o comunque ci troviamo al cospetto di un'altra marchetta al servizio del potente di turno.

Ma, mi chiedo anche, cosa porta una donna normale, con una vita normale in termini di ambizioni, risorse e problemi, a identificarsi in uno di questi divi, come se fosse più determinante l'appartenenza a un genere piuttosto che a un ceto sociale? A me sembrano due mondi totalmente diversi e separati, per cui applicare criteri paragonabili mi sembra fuori luogo.
Se è vero quel che raccontava Scotty Powers, non capita tutti i giorni nella vita reale di trovarsi di fronte a una donna che chiede espressamente che gli si _procaccino_ _amanti_  diverse ogni volta (cosa che faceva la Hepburn, alla quale secondo lui avrebbe fornito 150 donne nel corso degli anni). Cosa c'entrano queste persone con noi (un noi qualunque)?


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi colpisce.
> Perché è diventato conveniente ora?
> Se vinceva la Clinton sono quasi certo che non ci sarebbe stata alcuna denuncia, perché la mia sensazione è che si voglia togliere di mezzo un finanziatore dei Clinton & C.
> Ne dovrebbe conseguire seguendo questa logica che qualcuno abbia fatto pressione sugli agenti dei suddetti attori e attrici che sono stati convinti a vuotare il sacco ora.
> ...



Per rispondere alla tua domanda, basta guardare a casa nostra cosa ha fatto il berlusca. E non solo lui. E a tutto il sistema che gli stava dietro. Tanta gente dice che, al posto suo, avrebbe fatto le stesse cose.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, basta guardare a casa nostra cosa ha fatto il berlusca. E non solo lui. E a tutto il sistema che gli stava dietro. Tanta gente dice che, al posto suo, avrebbe fatto le stesse cose.


Assolutamente.
Ma quando ci si trova di fronte a persone che disprezzano le olgettine, considerano vittime le dive di Hollywood che hanno ceduto al ricatto di Weinstein avendo in cambio ricchezza e carriera, odiano Trump per il suo modo di trattare le donne ma alla fine guardano e conoscono il mondo del porno, non riesco a trovare un filo logico.
Se non che si è più facilmente preda delle emozioni del momento che in possesso di un senso critico.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2017)

Sarò un po’ facilona io. Però qui non si tratta di aver molestato donne bisognose che pur di dar da mangiare ai  loro figli hanno accettato un ricatto simile per un lavoro che l’aiutasse a mantenersi o ragazzine minorenni o gente disperata.  Lui come altri hanno usato  il loro potere mettendo in chiaro quali erano i patti. In disprezzo per il tipo di uomo mi sembra che metta d’accordo tutti. Però le donne hanno fatto una scelta che può essere condivisa o meno per Me stride molto che  dopo anni parlino di violenze. Ora se si dimostra che hanno subito violenza sono la prima condannare altrimenti trovo assurdo queste uscite dopo anni. Parlo ovviamente di chi c’è stata perché l’ha respinto  mi rendo conto che spesso non sia così facile denunciare. Asia Argento è rimasta con lui cinque anni. Parlare di violenza mi sembra davvero assurdo soprattutto perché benefici poi gli hanno tratti.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Ma quando ci si trova di fronte a persone che disprezzano le olgettine, considerano vittime le dive di Hollywood che hanno ceduto al ricatto di Weinstein avendo in cambio ricchezza e carriera, odiano Trump per il suo modo di trattare le donne ma alla fine guardano e conoscono il mondo del porno, non riesco a trovare un filo logico.
> Se non che si è più facilmente preda delle emozioni del momento che in possesso di un senso critico.


Ma infatti le attrici sapevano  (come tutti nell'ambiente... Compresi quelli che ora hanno fatto. "oh...!!", e le olgettine erano perfettamente consapevoli di non essere invitate per pigliare farfalle.

Denunce e outing a distanza di vent'anni mi fanno ridere.

Nella vita c'è chi dice si e chi dice no. Che anche a ricondurre sempre tutto a violenza e' sbagliato.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarò un po’ facilona io. Però qui non si tratta di aver molestato donne bisognose che pur di dar da mangiare ai  loro figli hanno accettato un ricatto simile per un lavoro che l’aiutasse a mantenersi o ragazzine minorenni o gente disperata.  Lui come altri hanno usato  il loro potere mettendo in chiaro quali erano i patti. In disprezzo per il tipo di uomo mi sembra che metta d’accordo tutti. Però le donne hanno fatto una scelta che può essere condivisa o meno per Me stride molto che  dopo anni parlino di violenze. Ora se si dimostra che hanno subito violenza sono la prima condannare altrimenti trovo assurdo queste uscite dopo anni. Parlo ovviamente di chi c’è stata perché l’ha respinto  mi rendo conto che spesso non sia così facile denunciare. Asia Argento è rimasta con lui cinque anni. Parlare di violenza mi sembra davvero assurdo soprattutto perché benefici poi gli hanno tratti.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è diventato conveniente ora?


Penso che assumere l'ottica della " convenienza" a vari livelli, dovrebbe essere un metro comune di ragionare, ma valido un po' per tutti.

Credo anche che "convenienza" come termine, debba essere "ripulito" dallo sporco che si porta addosso, e letto in modo neutro e obiettivo.

Anche su se stessi

Con lo stesso criterio, in piccolo, e con le debite proporzioni, potrei dire che oggi mi è conveniente scambiare piacevolmente e liberamente  con te di sesso a 360°, e un domani dove non mi è più conveniente, dir male di quello zozzone di Danny che mi scriveva porcherie sessuali da mattina a sera 

È probabilmente successo anche qui, volendo.. nel suo piccolo, in passato.

Sono cose diversissime, ma per me il meccanismo è esattamente quello.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che assumere l'ottica della " convenienza" a vari livelli, dovrebbe essere un metro comune di ragionare, ma valido un po' per tutti.
> 
> Credo anche che "convenienza" come termine, debba essere "ripulito" dallo sporco che si porta addosso, e letto in modo neutro e obiettivo.
> 
> ...


Si. E sai qual'è la scriminante per me? Non è tanto che vi siano coinvolti personaggi di spicco politico, quanto pensare che certi "sfizi" li posso poi, nel concreto, "pagare" io. Questo si, che mi da' fastidio. Ecco, nel concreto: una Minetti alla regione, tanto per dire. Il problema è che spesso foraggiamo uguale in via meno diretta.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che assumere l'ottica della " convenienza" a vari livelli, dovrebbe essere un metro comune di ragionare, ma valido un po' per tutti.
> 
> Credo anche che "convenienza" come termine, debba essere "ripulito" dallo sporco che si porta addosso, e letto in modo neutro e obiettivo.
> 
> ...


Infatti.
Ma non tutti agiscono così.
C'è stato chi, e credo sia la maggioranza, ha detto no a Weinstein all'epoca e ora non ha neppure diritto di parola nel mondo mediatico perché semplicemente continua a non esistere ora come allora, dal momento che non è diventato/a ricco/a e famoso/a. Esattamente come c'è chi si trova qui non per convenienza e per tornaconto ma per altri motivi correttamente esplicitati, che pertanto non muteranno nel tempo; alla fine anche tra anni per me tu rimarrai sempre lo stesso di queste conversazioni, perché non avrò un passato da rinnegare o confutare per mutato scenario e interessi personali.
Per capirci: non sono arrivato qui per trovare donne o sesso (usiamo un esempio che sia molto terra terra) fingendo qualche storia, ma avendo la necessità di comprendere un avvenimento che mi stava sconvolgendo confrontandomi con altre persone.
Sono rimasto per conversare e approfondire la tematica. Non ho altri fini: ciò mi rende immune dalla possibilità di rinnegare i rapporti che si sono creati con le persone, perché non sono mai stati strumentali. Il fine è sempre dichiarato. 
Ecco: mi sorprende trovare una donna che trova affinità con le protagoniste di questa storia.
Mi chiedo: può essere solo un'affinità di genere? O c'è altro?
Io con Weinstein non mi sento affine per niente. Eppure è un uomo anche lui come me. Potrei pure invidiarlo perché tromba di più, invece mi fa schifo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti le attrici sapevano  (come tutti nell'ambiente... Compresi quelli che ora hanno fatto. "oh...!!", e le olgettine erano perfettamente consapevoli di non essere invitate per pigliare farfalle.
> 
> Denunce e outing a distanza di vent'anni mi fanno ridere.
> 
> Nella vita c'è chi dice si e chi dice no. Che anche a ricondurre sempre tutto a violenza e' sbagliato.


mira sorvino infatti disse subito no e spari' dai grandi e piccoli schermi 
pare inoltre che l'inchiesta fatta da un giornalista free lance fosse stata offerta due anni fa ad una importante testata nazionale americana che tentenno' e non accetto di renderla nota
poi il giornalista si e' rivolto ad altri ed e' stata resa nota 
credo che a questi livelli ( intendo che coinvolgono personaggi importanti e che  spostano milioni di dollari ) la questione debba essere scissa in due piani

il piano dell'uso del potere che tutti conoscevano ma tacitamente accettavano perche' il patron di miramax eta potente nel tessuto sociale americano 
weinstein decideva le sorti di attrici ed attori 
anche fiorello ha spiegato bene il suo no a weinstein e l'ira conseguente del magnate della miramax 

il piano della molestia che indubbiamente c'e' stata se tutte raccontano il modus operandi 
restare soli -nudi in accappatoio-richiesta di massaggi.

certo dopo il primo episodio di molestie continuare a frequentare il proprio molestatore imporrebbe la richiesta di aiuto, che non e' tanto normale


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2017)

Un po' di considerazioni a caso:
-Quello di weinstein è un gioco di "merda", violento, ingiusto, umiliante ma di cui tutti sapevano le regole e a questo punto mi chiedo quante donne hanno partecipato in maniera inconsapevole ( ....e per questi casi che sicuramente ci sono dovrebbe andare in galera a vita).....naturalmente tutto questo non rende la violenza meno violenza.
-Il potere è sempre stato un afrodisiaco eccezionale.
-La nostra Asia ( e non solo lei) senza quel cognome e senza quell'incontro non sarebbe andata oltre le recite parrocchiali
-Il "potere della figa", l'altro giorno ho incrociato un gruppo di studenti fermi sulle biciclette che discutevano animatamente su dove andare, la questione si è risolta quando l'unica ragazza del gruppo ha urlato "la figa ce l'ho io e quindi andiamo di là)....e sono partiti. Questo giusto per dire che "il potere del gioco sessuale" anche se relativamente innocente ormai è consolidato e diffusamente dichiarato anche ai ragazzini


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma non tutti agiscono così.
> C'è stato chi, e credo sia la maggioranza, ha detto no a Weinstein all'epoca e ora non ha neppure diritto di parola nel mondo mediatico perché semplicemente continua a non esistere ora come allora, dal momento che non è diventato/a ricco/a e famoso/a. Esattamente come c'è chi si trova qui non per convenienza e per tornaconto ma per altri motivi correttamente esplicitati, che pertanto non muteranno nel tempo; alla fine anche tra anni per me tu rimarrai sempre lo stesso di queste conversazioni, perché non avrò un passato da rinnegare o confutare per mutato scenario e interessi personali.
> Per capirci: non sono arrivato qui per trovare donne o sesso (usiamo un esempio che sia molto terra terra) fingendo qualche storia, ma avendo la necessità di comprendere un avvenimento che mi stava sconvolgendo confrontandomi con altre persone.
> ...


Capisco la tua domanda, a volte me lo chiedo anche io, ma rifiuto la classificazione di genere, mi piace più parlare di individui.

In questo caso penso che l'elemento che mi inquieta è il potere, più che il genere

Va da sé che che chi ha potere dovrebbe sapere che viene avvicinato da persone interessate al suo potere, e non a lui, che come persona, in relazione al loro avvicinarsi, non conta un cazzo

Poi quando il potere ti abbandona (potere economico, fisico, politico, mentale, o quel che si voglia, etc...) Te ne accorgi

Ho visto un paio di uomini di potere (perduto) piangere come vitellini davanti a me, Perché abbandonati dagli "amici"

Vuol dire che già da prima non ci avevano capito una sega nulla di come funziona il potere, a partire da quello che detenevano

E hanno confuso la loro persona con il loro potere


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

La storia di Alain Delon con Visconti insegna che è una pratica a 360°
Sempre sempre conosciuta e mai accettata.
Non si parla di persone che hanno accettato il compromesso per un pezzo di pane.
Ma poi denunciare dopo tanti anni a che pro??
Casomai io denuncerei chi è diventato famoso vendendo il proprio corpo perché ha preso il posto di chi non ha accettato di prostituirsi e forse meritava di più.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi colpisce.
> Perché è diventato conveniente ora?
> Se vinceva la Clinton sono quasi certo che non ci sarebbe stata alcuna denuncia, perché la mia sensazione è che si voglia togliere di mezzo un finanziatore dei Clinton & C.
> Ne dovrebbe conseguire seguendo questa logica che qualcuno abbia fatto pressione sugli agenti dei suddetti attori e attrici che sono stati convinti a vuotare il sacco ora.
> ...


non ti so dire ovviamente se vogliano far fuori un finanziatore dei Clinton, ma ne hanno talmente tanti e alcuni ben più imbarazzanti di un produttore cinematografico polpo.....di certo la parte della povera vittima dell'orco fa sempre audience e parliamo di personaggi che vivono di apparenze.

quindi prima si va a letto col porco perchè così si diventa famosi e/o si gira il film la cui sceneggiatura ha fatto la muffa in un cassetto.

ora si denuncia il porco con cui si è andate a letto e ci si dichiara scosse per qualcosa che magari 36 anni prima manco se ne accorgevano.....

l'identificazione nei miti è qualcosa che forse dovresti chiedere a Twinpeaks più che a me


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2017)

Soldi in cambio di sesso e potere in cambio di sesso sono due bestie diverse. Così come cambia radicalmente la mentalità del soggetto debole coinvolto, uomo o donna che sia. Quando punti a me per i miei soldi, punti a me per qualcosa che non fa parte di me, Anzi punti al mezzo di scambio per eccellenza. È qualcosa che quando passa dalle mie mani alle tue non cambia per nulla. Invece quando punti a me per il mio potere, punti a me per qualcosa che fa assolutamente parte di me, che è inscindibile e imprescindibile da me. È esattamente come essere oggetto di attrazione sessuale perché hai un cazzo di 45 cm. Una che vuole farsi il giro la trovi pure se sei un nano che pesa 120 kg.


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La storia di Alain Delon con Visconti insegna che è una pratica a 360°
> Sempre sempre conosciuta e mai accettata.
> Non si parla di persone che hanno accettato il compromesso per un pezzo di pane.
> Ma poi denunciare dopo tanti anni a che pro??
> Casomai io denuncerei chi è diventato famoso vendendo il proprio corpo perché ha preso il posto di chi non ha accettato di prostituirsi e forse meritava di più.


Ma infatti, ci pensavo l'altro giorno mentre seguivo su Sky Arte la biografia di Delon e parlavano serenamente anche della relazione con Visconti...
A me stupisce tutto 'sto cadere dal pero oggi... solite americanate.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soldi in cambio di sesso e potere in cambio di sesso sono due bestie diverse. Così come cambia radicalmente la mentalità del soggetto debole coinvolto, uomo o donna che sia. Quando punti a me per i miei soldi, punti a me per qualcosa che non fa parte di me, Anzi punti al mezzo di scambio per eccellenza. È qualcosa che quando passa dalle mie mani alle tue non cambia per nulla. Invece quando punti a me per il mio potere, punti a me per qualcosa che fa assolutamente parte di me, che è inscindibile e imprescindibile da me. È esattamente come essere oggetto di attrazione sessuale perché hai un cazzo di 45 cm. Una che vuole farsi il giro la trovi pure se sei un nano che pesa 120 kg.


...[video=youtube;5vHf3hbFFBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vHf3hbFFBw[/video]


----------



## brenin (27 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti so dire ovviamente se vogliano *far fuori un finanziatore dei Clinton*, ma ne hanno talmente tanti e alcuni ben più imbarazzanti di un produttore cinematografico polpo.....di certo la parte della povera vittima dell'orco fa sempre audience e parliamo di personaggi che vivono di apparenze.
> 
> quindi prima si va a letto col porco perchè così si diventa famosi e/o si gira il film la cui sceneggiatura ha fatto la muffa in un cassetto.
> 
> ...


Lo stesso Trump a livello di procedimenti penali in materia  non è messo molto bene, forse loro ( i dem ) vedono la cosa sotto un altro aspetto : perchè il magnate holliwoodiano si ( a processo ) e Trump no ?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma infatti, ci pensavo l'altro giorno mentre seguivo su Sky Arte la biografia di Delon e parlavano serenamente anche della relazione con Visconti...
> A me stupisce tutto 'sto cadere dal pero oggi... solite americanate.


Ora anche le italiane cascano dal pero ...però prima inciampano sulla banana .


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Lo stesso Trump a livello di procedimenti penali in materia  non è messo molto bene, forse loro ( i dem ) vedono la cosa sotto un altro aspetto : perchè il magnate holliwoodiano si ( a processo ) e Trump no ?


insomma rosicano


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2017)

ora piu' che altro stanno venendo fuori accuse simili contro Bush 
si sara' aperto il vaso di pandora


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che vaso di Pandora ... È sempre successo e continuerà nei secoli ..


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma che vaso di Pandora ... È sempre successo e continuerà nei secoli ..


Infatti, la violenza è un'altra cosa per me.


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

*Una a caso...*

[video=youtube;BKsQDJ__L4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKsQDJ__L4Q[/video]
​.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

*Riflessione*

Vi sono cose di cui ognuno di noi ha esperienza come la scuola, la sanità, il sesso, le relazioni famigliari.
Per questo tendiamo a avere identificazioni, proiezioni o come invece al contrario prese di distanza fino alla proclamazione di alterità, per situazioni di cui non abbiamo o non vogliamo avere esperienza come il carcere, l’ambiente criminale ecc.
In questo caso particolare hanno agito entrambi i meccanismi.
Ogni donna ha subìto molestie più o meno pesanti, cosa che fa considerare normale esserne OGGETTO.
Ogni donna ha avuto profferte da uomini non graditi.
Ogni uomo ha fatto profferte non gradite (saranno stati rifiutati anche Alain, Sean e Brad) e ha compiuto advances con l’incertezza di essere respinto.
Mentre è difficile che queste situazioni si siano verificate in una situazione da cui poteva derivare un cambiamento sostanziale della propria vita.
Ecco credo che tutte queste cose influenzino il nostro giudizio.
Inoltre è facile sottovalutare che il consenso, per desiderio o per convenienza, a un rapporto sessuale di qualsiasi tipo non costituisce una cessione del proprio corpo e che durante la consumazione dell’atto il consenso deve essere costantemente rinnovato. 
Quindi tutti immaginiamo che un ambiente altro come quello dello spettacolo sia un lupanare, ma potrebbe esserlo meno di quello che si crede e che comunque anche li possano instaurarsi relazioni vere. Credo che ci piaccia pensare che ogni attrice o attore sia obbligatoriamente passato dal divano per prendere le distanze da qualcosa che ci affascina e che vediamo come irraggiungibile.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Diciamo che come testo fa un po’ schifo. Ma credo che si capisca.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...[video=youtube;5vHf3hbFFBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vHf3hbFFBw[/video]


Per gli americani soldi e potere coincidono. Per noi no.


----------



## spleen (1 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che come testo fa un po’ schifo. Ma credo che si capisca.


  Si che si capisce. La tristezza infinita è che oltre all' ambiente dello spettacolo ultimamente la faccenda viene considerata sdoganata anche in altri contesti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2017)

È notizia di oggi di un politico inglese accusato di molestie perché avrebbe messo una mano sul ginocchio di una collaboratrice adulta in un pub.
Questa è follia.
E sminuisce le molestie vere.


----------



## spleen (1 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È notizia di oggi di un politico inglese accusato di molestie perché avrebbe messo una mano sul ginocchio di una collaboratrice adulta in un pub. Questa è follia. E sminuisce le molestie vere.


 Dipende dal contesto, comunque è abbastanza vero che periodicamente si accende una specie di caccia alle streghe. La faccenda di Spacey con un quattordicenne è però di tutt'altro spessore. Lo sminuire la molestia vera dipende da una incapacità di distinguere comportamenti leciti da quelli no ed il clima che si è venuto a creare certo non aiuta....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto, comunque è abbastanza vero che periodicamente si accende una specie di caccia alle streghe. La faccenda di Spacey con un quattordicenne è però di tutt'altro spessore. Lo sminuire la molestia vera dipende da una incapacità di distinguere comportamenti leciti da quelli no ed il clima che si è venuto a creare certo non aiuta....


Adesso anche Dastin Hoffman. Secondo me di rasenta il ridicolo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso anche Dastin Hoffman. Secondo me di rasenta il ridicolo


La palpata di chiappa l'ha ammessa, però..

Sai.. se c' hai la sindrome della mano morta, puoi essere anche il più bravo e buono del mondo, ma a arreggerti è un casino


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2017)

ok ma sta chiappa più che palparla gliel'ha stritolata, sennò ricordarsi che qualcuno ti ha fatto la mano morta a distanza di 32 anni mi pare improbabile.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La palpata di chiappa l'ha ammessa, però..
> 
> Sai.. se c' hai la sindrome della mano morta, puoi essere anche il più bravo e buono del mondo, ma a arreggerti è un casino


32 anni fa ...
Vedrai che domani ne uscirà un altro
Adesso che sono nella posizione di non rischiare più nulla tutti denunciano
Io non dico che la molestia non ci sia stata dico che non ha senso tirarla fuori ora anche perché se sei stata al gioco 32 anni fa ci resti anche ora


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto, comunque è abbastanza vero che periodicamente si accende una specie di caccia alle streghe. La faccenda di Spacey con un quattordicenne è però di tutt'altro spessore. Lo sminuire la molestia vera dipende da una incapacità di distinguere comportamenti leciti da quelli no ed il clima che si è venuto a creare certo non aiuta....


Infatti il problema è fare una immonda marmellata in cui non ci sono più differenze.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok ma sta chiappa più che palparla gliel'ha stritolata, sennò ricordarsi che qualcuno ti ha fatto la mano morta a distanza di 32 anni mi pare improbabile.





farfalla ha detto:


> 32 anni fa ...
> Vedrai che domani ne uscirà un altro
> Adesso che sono nella posizione di non rischiare più nulla tutti denunciano
> Io non dico che la molestia non ci sia stata dico che non ha senso tirarla fuori ora anche perché se sei stata al gioco 32 anni fa ci resti anche ora




Comunque la notizia dell'ultima ora è che anche El Shaarawy intende denunciare Perotti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque la notizia dell'ultima ora è che anche El Shaarawy intende denunciare Perotti


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È notizia di oggi di un politico inglese accusato di molestie perché avrebbe messo una mano sul ginocchio di una collaboratrice adulta in un pub.
> Questa è follia.
> *E sminuisce le molestie vere*.


:up:


----------

